# My fisher 16ft Jon boat conversion



## Home Grown Basser (Jun 23, 2010)

Please tell me what you think


----------



## Brine (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice rig HGB and welcome to TinBoats.

If the angle is steel (I'm assuming because they look rusty), you may consider swapping it out with aluminum any where you mounted the steel directly to aluminum. 

I like the Mod V's!


----------



## Home Grown Basser (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for your comment and yes it is steel, it is scrap steel from my machine shop (look in the background) and i will be changing it soon, it was just temp. Cheers!

-Kody


----------



## Brine (Jun 23, 2010)

I didn't mention, but the move to replace the steel with aluminum isn't cosmetic, it is that the steel will corode your aluminum hull if you don't. 

I need a shop like that right now to work in! 8)


----------



## Home Grown Basser (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info! And yes it is wonderful having a shop like that :LOL2: notice my loader in the background. Thanks again!


----------



## russ010 (Jun 24, 2010)

Your trailer is sorta similar to mine... one thing I'd suggest to do to the trailer, is put some of that steel angle you got underneath the tongue in about a 6' length... my boat is front heavy, and it has but a downward bow in the tongue. 

Boat looks great!


----------



## Home Grown Basser (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the comment, And yes the boat is very tongue heavy as well! Thanks for the advice.
-Kody


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice ride.. looks familiar :|


----------



## Froggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Home Grown Basser (Jun 24, 2010)

What do you mean looks familiar? :shock: You dont live around the Toano Williamsburg area do you? And if you do that means your probably fishing at Diaschund reservour.
Cheers.
-Kody


----------



## perchin (Jun 24, 2010)

When you replace the steel with aluminum, also get rid of the PT Wood as it will also react very poorly with your hull. :wink:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 24, 2010)

Home Grown Basser said:


> What do you mean looks familiar? :shock: You dont live around the Toano Williamsburg area do you? And if you do that means your probably fishing at Diaschund reservour.
> Cheers.
> -Kody



I mean we have identical boats.


Definitely ditch the PT wood. There's pitting on my bench seats from the last guy who put PT wood in.


----------



## Home Grown Basser (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh i see. And i did not know that. If i should lose the PT wood what should i replace it with? and i already replaced my angle with alumunum.
Thanks
-Kody


----------



## Brine (Jun 24, 2010)

Home Grown Basser said:


> Oh i see. And i did not know that. If i should lose the PT wood what should i replace it with? and i already replaced my angle with alumunum.
> Thanks
> -Kody



Un-treated wood, then seal it yourself with a quality deck sealer/spar urethane. After you cut and put the frame/Deck together, take it all back apart, seal it, then put it back togther again. That way all the wood gets sealed, even the screw holes.


----------



## Home Grown Basser (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks so much for your help i will most definatly fix that.

Question for anybody, i need help designing storage in the middle i wouldnt mind a way to make a storage box for my two 55# tiller steer trolling motors im thinking a box along the side of the boat, any tips? Or possibly cutting off the bench seat and putting a hinge on it not sure. Any help?
Thanks
-Kody


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 24, 2010)

russ010 said:


> Your trailer is sorta similar to mine... one thing I'd suggest to do to the trailer, is put some of that steel angle you got underneath the tongue in about a 6' length... my boat is front heavy, and it has but a downward bow in the tongue.
> 
> Boat looks great!



Get a piece of 1/2" round steel bar, or 1/4" x 1" flat bar as a stiffener. Weld each end to the trailer (on the bottom), and in the middle, put a 3 inch spacer.  Barstock is very strong when used in tension, and putting the 3 inch spacer block gives it enough triangulation that it puts it in tension when load is applied. Or, if you wanted to be really trick, you could use a bolt with an adjustment nut as the center spacer, so it can be adjusted if things stretch down the road.


----------



## Home Grown Basser (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the help that sounds like a cool idea. i'll see what i can do with it.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 24, 2010)

Use exterior grade ply, but not treated. Exterior grade has better glue, more suitable for this type of use


----------



## Brine (Jun 24, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> Get a piece of 1/2" round steel bar, or 1/4" x 1" flat bar as a stiffener. Weld each end to the trailer (on the bottom), and in the middle, put a 3 inch spacer. Barstock is very strong when used in tension, and putting the 3 inch spacer block gives it enough triangulation that it puts it in tension when load is applied. Or, if you wanted to be really trick, you could use a bolt with an adjustment nut as the center spacer, so it can be adjusted if things stretch down the road.



:?: 
I need a pic! or drawing....


----------



## Home Grown Basser (Jun 24, 2010)

Alright and ill upload a pic of the above boat in a while.
thanks
-Kody


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Brine,

Here is the reason I'm a metal fabricator, and not an artist. :roll: 

I guess the correct terminology would be a truss. It was at the tip of my tongue earlier, but couldn't make it any further. Just occurred to me, I've got many of these on my bending brake (complete with the adjustment), if you need any other pictures.


----------



## Home Grown Basser (Jun 24, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea with the .25 ill see what i can do.
Thanks
-Kody


----------



## alanbird_87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice boat. Great Job on everything! =D>


----------

